# Missoula, MT



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Will be in Missoula August 10-14. Any recommendations for guides in the area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

Don't know any independents over there but have heard good thing about grizzly hackle fly shop.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Pudldux


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Check your PMs!


----------

